# What brush with Paint Pots?



## darklocke (May 4, 2009)

I'm sure some of you are like me, reluctant to use your fingers in your Paint Pots? I tend to have medium to long nails, and I absolutely hate getting product under my nails - and I altogether prefer to use a brush in my cosmetics. I hope I'm not alone on this, because I'd like to know _what kind of brush or brushes you would recommend for using with a Paint Pot_.


----------



## MUALindsay (May 4, 2009)

My fav Paint Pot Brush is MAC's 242. I also have a Synthetic brush from Sephora that work well, too. Oh and some people like to use MAC's 217.


----------



## Susanne (May 4, 2009)

I love the 231 for applying Paint Pots or the 217


----------



## CamieNguyen (May 4, 2009)

I only use 217 for the pp and it works wonderfully for me


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 4, 2009)

217 is the best imo

bristles are soft
blends well
evenly distributes product

242/252 are good too but i dislike stiff bristles when im trying to blend


----------



## darklocke (May 4, 2009)

Thank you all very much, 217 and a 242/252 as backup it is!


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 4, 2009)

I also use my 217 frequently. However I also have a large concealer brush from Bare Escentuals that I use too.


----------



## tamarav (May 4, 2009)

*Typically 242 but sometimes when I need more control the 217*


----------



## User38 (May 4, 2009)

I use the BE concealer brush, or any large ovaled taklon brush -- after that I use the 217 to blend


----------



## Chrystia (May 4, 2009)

My personal favourites are :

190 - it might surprise you, but this works great so you don't put too much product on. 
195 - the new one is also really nice, this is the closest to a finger effect in my opinion.


----------



## dominichulinda (May 4, 2009)

I use both #242 and #217


----------



## lukinamama (May 4, 2009)

I always use 249 with paint pots


----------



## darklocke (May 4, 2009)

You just gave me a perfect excuse to go on a small brush hunt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really appreciate the response from you all. And I'm so glad to see that I'm not the only one who wants to use a brush for the Paint Pots.


----------



## ladyJ (May 5, 2009)

I use the 242. It works perfect for my small eyes.


----------



## caramel_geek (May 6, 2009)

Another vote for #242


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 7, 2009)

I just use a firm concealer brush or the Eco Tools Eye Shader brush.  I like using synthetic brushes for Paint Pots.


----------



## snowflakelashes (May 7, 2009)

_217 for me (I use my fingers mostly)  I have MAD love for the 217 and creme products... the paintpots, the metal x shadows... teh 217 is my go-to for those :-D _


----------



## gildedangel (May 8, 2009)

I actually like using concealer brushes, like the MAC 195. It is the perfect size and it is synthetic, which I like to use for cream products.


----------



## darklocke (May 8, 2009)

Thank you so much for all your answers! I'll try these brushes, and see what I will end up with as my favorite one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## n_c (May 8, 2009)

The 239 works best for me.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 8, 2009)

I usually just use my ring finger but if I want more control, I use the 217 brush because it feathers out the p/p and doesn't clump. It also helps blend the p/p a bit better.


----------

